# The Old Bandit will be back...



## Old Bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hello Gentlemen !* 

*I apologize for this big mistake.* 
*After all, I'm just an Ol'Bandit...* 

*One day I will be back !






















*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

THE OLD BANDIT / Never trust an old french bandit ! 
You said it. We're just confused whether you are coming or going . . .


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Much ado about nothing.... 
Move along Nothing to see here.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 09 Mar 2013 07:51 AM 
Much ado about nothing.... 
Move along Nothing to see here..... 



How do you "see" - "nothing"?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the plot THICKENS............"ONLY the Shadow knows"........


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps posters like this are best ignored--that means no replies. (I was thinking this, but not posting, until some guys bit). 

Remember last summer? 

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 09 Mar 2013 07:57 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 09 Mar 2013 07:51 AM 
Much ado about nothing.... 
Move along Nothing to see here..... 



How do you "see" - "nothing"? Takes a very open mind, can't have Anything in the way. See?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 09 Mar 2013 10:28 AM 
Perhaps posters like this are best ignored--that means no replies. (I was thinking this, but not posting, until some guys bit). 

Remember last summer? 

Larry Good point and point taken.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Only difference was this fellow was benign, he stirred up no ire. 
We take Internet access as normal, perhaps not so for him... a trial offer may have offered a brief 'vacation' and he'll be back when/if he signs up. 
I think I like the ZZ Top avatar best. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's it I'm leaving! ! 

But I'll be back after lunch!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe he thought he saw a Smokey?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 09 Mar 2013 10:37 AM 
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 09 Mar 2013 07:57 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 09 Mar 2013 07:51 AM 
Much ado about nothing.... 
Move along Nothing to see here..... 



How do you "see" - "nothing"? Takes a very open mind, can't have Anything in the way. See?











See... hmmm... maybe, I think I understand that I can't have Anything in the way, what if Something is in the way? 

And for that matter.... How's come the analgesic companies always advertise that "Nothing is better than 'xxxxx'" (their product) "for pain relief!" If "Nothing" is better, then why take their product? It seems to me that one would be better off taking Nothing in place of spending the money, and incurring the possibility of adverse reactions, by taking their product.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"See... hmmm... maybe, I think I understand that I can't have Anything in the way, what if Something is in the way?" 

If there is something in the way, you'll never see nothing.... So move along, anything to be seen, has already been seen.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

His post is all a figmentation of your imagination. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09 Mar 2013 11:07 AM 
That's it I'm leaving! ! 



Promises, Promises. . .


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Old Bandit on 09 Mar 2013 01:15 AM 
*Hello Gentlemen !* 

*I apologize for this big mistake.* 
*After all, I'm just an Ol'Bandit...* 

*One day I will be back !






















*




Don't bother ...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"Nothing is better than 'xxxxx'" (their product) "for pain relief!" Short for "nothing else.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Wonder if he drives a Camaro?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm back! 

Sorry Pete! 

hahahaha


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a mightly LONG lunch!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just teasing Pete, getting his hopes up ha ha!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Mar 2013 12:30 AM 
I was just teasing Pete, getting his hopes up ha ha! 

I'm surprised the censors haven't been removing my sarcastic and personal comments


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 10 Mar 2013 01:05 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10 Mar 2013 12:30 AM 
I was just teasing Pete, getting his hopes up ha ha! 

I'm surprised the censors haven't been removing my sarcastic and personal comments








If you consider them sarcastic and personal, I'm surprised you still post them. Waiting for them to be deleted so you have something to complain about?


----------

